# Purple heart



## Develin (Oct 1, 2012)

In England it's really easy to buy light hardwoods like Oak, beech. Pine is also very available and it varies drastically in quality. All in all when you get something a bit more exotic and in this case purple you naturally want to make something special with it! 

The wife wants a purple little table and that is what she shall get!









I plan on making the top out of two lengths and making the legs out of the leftover lengths. 

I'll post photos of the build process and finished table!


----------



## Paarker (Mar 20, 2013)

You know it won't stay purple.


----------



## Develin (Oct 1, 2012)

Yes I do know it won't stay purple.


----------



## epicfail48 (Mar 27, 2014)

That's a very interesting looking chest. How'd you like working the purple heart? A lot of people I've heard from hate it because it blunts tools and doesn't sand well, what were your impressions with it?


----------



## Develin (Oct 1, 2012)

The chest is a very old build. I find purple heart fine to work with. It's a nice wood and if you apply a good finish it will stay purple for a while. The room we are keeping it in doesn't see sunlight so the oxidisation process will have the biggest impact on colour variations. 

Once it's not purple anymore its still a nice colour so we are not fussed about it too much! 

I've only been planing it so far so I don't know how it will dsne but I suppose I will find out!


----------



## Develin (Oct 1, 2012)

Today I glued up the table top. I'll let that set overnight and build the rest of the table tomorrow.


----------



## vcooney (Dec 21, 2008)

I turn Purple Heart a lot and it cuts and sands nice on the lathe.
Purple Heart will stay purple if you keep it in the light. Sun light or florescent light will turn it back from brown to purple.

Vince


----------



## BZawat (Sep 21, 2012)

vcooney said:


> I turn Purple Heart a lot and it cuts and sands nice on the lathe.
> Purple Heart will stay purple if you keep it in the light. Sun light or florescent light will turn it back from brown to purple.
> 
> Vince



I'm pretty sure that it's exposure to the air - specifically to oxygen - that turns it purple. UV rays will eventually dull it down to a nice brown. 


Sent from my iPhone using woodworkingtalk.com


----------



## vcooney (Dec 21, 2008)

BZawat said:


> I'm pretty sure that it's exposure to the air - specifically to oxygen - that turns it purple. UV rays will eventually dull it down to a nice brown.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using woodworkingtalk.com


Not true, for one it's always exposed to air. I personally have taken a piece that I made put in the closet until it turned brown then brought it back into the light and by the next day it was purple again. I also have done this with a finish on another piece.

Vince


----------



## Chicago guy (Oct 2, 2014)

Develin said:


> Today I glued up the table top. I'll let that set overnight and build the rest of the table tomorrow.


Looking good, can't wait for more pics. Interesting wood.


----------



## Develin (Oct 1, 2012)

I finished this table ages ago but in the middle of the night I could hear the dog about to be sick so I grabbed him and dragged him outside to throw up out there... in the darkness and sleepy state I ran into the table and now it wobbles... a LOT...

I'll post a photo when I fix it lol


----------

